# أكتر 7 طرق لاشعال غيرة حبيبتك، بعيدا عن طرق &#



## ramyghobrial (19 يونيو 2006)

*أكتر 7 طرق لاشعال غيرة حبيبتك، بعيدا عن طرق &#*

*




* 

*هذه هي أكتر 7 طرق لاشعال غيرة حبيبتك، بعيدا عن طرق التلاتينات المنقرضة*



بدون كسوف، كل واحد فينا بيحب قوي يحس إن فيه حد بيغير عليه، رغم إننا بنعمل فيها متضايقين جدا من الغيرة دي، لكن في الحقيقة كلنا بنبقى مبسوطين وإن كنا مبنبينش فرحتنا بالاحساس ده. 



وغالبا لما بنشوف الأولاد بيغيروا على البنات، لأن البنت دايما مطلوبة ودايما بتلفت الأنظار ليها، ولكن قليل جدا لما نلاقي واحدة بتغير موت على حبيبها أو ربما مبتغيرش عليه زي ما هو بيغير عليها، ولهذا السبب لقينا الرجال قاعدين خارجين سهرانين يفكروا في طرق عديدة لاشعال غيرة المرأة. 



وطبعا الحل التقليدي الحمضان إللي انتهى من أيام فيلم العزيمة في التلاتينات هو إن الولد يروح يقف مع واحدة تانية قدامها ويحسسها إنه بيحب واحدة غيرها، ولكن يا عزيزي إليك هذه الطرق النفسية الخفية القادرة على إشعال غيرة حبيبتك. 



لا تلمسها أبدا واعتذر لها دائما عن كل لمسة قمت بها حتى لو كانت عادية أو عن دون عمد كي تلاحظ هي الحاجز الذي بدات تضعه أنت بينكما. 



لا تعتقد أنه بتعليقاتك حول الجميلات سوف تشعل غيرتها، بل انظر إليهن دون أن تتكلم كلمة واحدة، وأكد لحبيبتك أن الموضوع عادي جدا بالنسبة لك وأنك معتاد على مثل هذه المناظر. 



وضح لها في حديثك انك تهتم بمظهرك وبألفاظك جدا وأنت تتحدث مع الغرباء ومع الشخصيات المهمة المحترمة التي تخاف على زعلها، كي تشعر هي بأنها ليست ضمن هذه القائمة المهمة التي تضعها أنت. 



تكلم بصيغة "هعمل كذا " " هروح لكذا" "هبقى أشوف هروح فين وبعدين هبلغك" يعني بلاش تفكر معاها في أي قرار، بل احرص على أن تبن لها أنك تتصرف وحدك ولا تحتاجها في حياتك الخاصة. 




لا تحكي لها أية تفاصل عن يومك وما حدث فيه، بل احرص على أن تجعلها تسمع أخبارك الجديدة وأنت تحكيها للأصدقاء أو في التليفون مع أحد أصحابك. 


تكلم مع الأخريات بنفس أسلوب كلامك معها وتعمد أن تجعلها تسمع نفس هزارك ونفس افيهاتك ونفس حكاياتك الطريفة التي ترويها إليها كي تشعر أنها ليست مميزة. 
اجعلها تتخذ القرارات الخاصة بها بنفسها، وكرر على مسامعها كلمة "براحتك" أو "إللي تشوفيه" أو "مش فارقة معايا خالص" لتشعر بأنك لست مهتما بتفاصيل حياتها وأنها تتكلم معك وكأنها في وادي تاني خالص.


----------



## ميرنا (19 يونيو 2006)

*لا يا رامى دى هتحس انو اتغير نحيتها وهتسيبه صدقنى 

انا لو حصلت معايا مش هغير لاء هفتكر انى خلاص خرجت من حياته وبيحاول يبعد بس بطريقه جنتل شويه هحس بتغير دا وانى مبقتش مميزه انا كمان هنسحب  *


----------



## mary (19 يونيو 2006)

معلش يا رامى ده أسلوب تطفيش مش إثارة غيرة ممكن تفتكر إنه عايز يزحلقها وبيحب واحدة تانية ولعلمك البنت بتغير موت على الولد لو لقيته أظهر إعجابه بواحدة ثانية أوجذبت إنتباهه أكثر منها أما سامحنى الأسلوب ده قاسى جداً على البنت ومشاعرها الرقيقة وفيه إستهانة بيها وبكرمتها


----------



## blackguitar (19 يونيو 2006)

*فعلا يا رامى الاسلوب ده هيطفش البنت ومش هيخليها تغير *
*لانه كده بتفهم البنت انك نفضتلها خلاص*


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 يونيو 2006)

على فكرة دة من كلام دكتور نفسي مش مني انا
بس انا عما مش مع موضوع التقل والكلام دة
بس هنا الموضوع بيتكلم عن اتنين بيحبو بعض مش من السهل جداااا انهم ينهو بسهولة يعني
بس ممكن يفتح مجال للتناقض والعتاب بس


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (19 يونيو 2006)

*انا بردو رأيى ان ده اسلوب لا يثير الغيرة ابدا*
*لان البنت هاتحس انه خلاص مش بيحبها وبينفضلها*
*واكيد هاتسيبه..*

*وكفاية بقى يارامى ..*
*طلعنا من دماغك ههههههه*


----------



## ramyghobrial (19 يونيو 2006)

الرائحة الذكية قال:
			
		

> *انا بردو رأيى ان ده اسلوب لا يثير الغيرة ابدا*
> *لان البنت هاتحس انه خلاص مش بيحبها وبينفضلها*
> *واكيد هاتسيبه..*
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب ياسيتي  اذاي بقة (ارجو التوضيح):2:


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (19 يونيو 2006)

*اوضح ايه بالضبظ يا رامى*

*وضح انت ههههههه*


----------



## My Rock (19 يونيو 2006)

*هو انا ناقص  غيرة... يعني لازم توديني للمستشفى؟*

*ما في عندك نصايح عن تقليل الغيرة؟*


----------



## ميرنا (19 يونيو 2006)

*يا سيدى يا سيدى هوا دا الحب يباشا الله يسهله يا روك 

اوعدنا يارب *:36_22_25:


----------

